# Painting the interior of cabinets.



## Laz (Nov 14, 2010)

I have a customer that had a re-modeler add to his pre finished cabinets in the kitchen. The new cabinets will mostly have glass in the doors. He wants all the new and existing cabinets painted white that are now stained. All cabinets that have glass he want me to paint the interiors. 
Interiors are not melamine. They are like most refinished cabinets, have the paper coating stuff over particle board or MDF. I am to paint them with Pro Classic. Will paint soak into the coating and raise the wood underneath? Will it even hold up over time even if it stays smooth?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

JP is gonna love me....prime with Gardz, then coat with whatever you like. Gardz should work and not lift the paper. I would probably stay away from an alkyd primer, my worry is that the solvent may loosen the glue holding the paper.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> JP is gonna love me....prime with Gardz, then coat with whatever you like. Gardz should work and not lift the paper. I would probably stay away from an alkyd primer, my worry is that the solvent may loosen the glue holding the paper.


I was going to reply to this but there seems to be so many variations with those lined sticker cabinets parts. I honestly do not know what would be best in his situation but I would be tempted to put something really stinky from XIM on it. I've successfully done the inside box and shelves with Gripper but that is somewhat of a rookie approach. Not that Gripper is bad, its just not the best thing for that work IMO. 

Final answer... put something stinky on it.  I'll throw some Gardz on one tomorrow and coat it with some Ultra. Let you know.


----------



## Laz (Nov 14, 2010)

I know the answer to this but I'll say it anyway.
Why can't they figure this out when the subject of glass doors come up? You are going to see the interior of the cabinets. If you don't like what color that will be you need to make them with interiors that can get painted. :wallbash:


----------



## Contractor Jeff (Apr 8, 2011)

I just painted my condo bath and kitchen cabinets inside. It had sticky backed shelf paper. Removing the shelf paper pulled up lots of wood fibers and after spraying them out with Bulleye 1-2-3 (didn't want to bother with solvent paint to keep wood particles from raising), it looked pretty crappy, unsandable crappy. I would advise the customer it's not going to look or feel glass smooth. I'm selling my condo, and would have to use shelf paper again if I was going to keep it. Also, even if you use oil, when you sand all the raised parts, you'll lose all your hide coverage and have to re-prime. Be sure you figure in white white paint being used, not much hiding power.


----------



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm tackling the same issue with cabinets this week, except that the guy is selling the house and the finish needs to be "adequate." I'm also going to use Pro Classic. I haven't decided on my approach for the job yet, but I figure I'll get to know the cabinets better when I clean them today. I'll snap pictures to document my work and post the results and process when I'm done.

je!f


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Fresh Start acrylic primer, finish with your favorite trim paint.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

BreatheEasyHP said:


> I'm tackling the same issue with cabinets this week, except that the guy is selling the house and the finish needs to be "adequate." I'm also going to use Pro Classic. I haven't decided on my approach for the job yet, but I figure I'll get to know the cabinets better when I clean them today. I'll snap pictures to document my work and post the results and process when I'm done.
> 
> je!f


Which one? Acrylic/Alkyd or Acrylic?


----------



## Laz (Nov 14, 2010)

Well they decided to not paint the inside of the cabinets. I don't know which is better, just painting the insides or having to paper off the insides.
I used Smart Prime and was told to just spray one small side of a cabinet that had the same thing as the insides. When I took off paper on top the primer just peeled off. Told the remodeler this because I have to do the same on another cabinet they sent me. He said just do it and if there is a problem it will be taken care of later.
I wonder who would be taking care of it when those two sides peel off as one big sheet?


----------



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

Acrylic/Alkyd



jack pauhl said:


> Which one? Acrylic/Alkyd or Acrylic?


----------

